# [SOLVED] Windows 7 keeps muting Chrome



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

I was playing some video on YouTube in Chrome a few hours ago, while multitasking several other things at the same time. I don't remember what happened precisely, but at some point, the YouTube video stopped making sound. I didn't pay much attention to it as I was busy doing something else, but now I realize that I can't turn the sound back on.

I originally thought it's a Chrome problem, but after checking around, I realized that Windows 7 keeps auto-muting Chrome. All my other programs (including VLC and Firefox) can play sound normally, but the Chrome channel in the Win7 Volume Mixer is set to mute. If I unmute it, the sound would come back on for a split second and then gets muted again.

I've also tried running Chrome in incognito mode, with all extensions disabled. The problem persists, though.

I have no clue why it's doing this. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the sound driver with no result. Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 keeps muting Chrome*

Hi uly,

Have you tried to go back to a restore point before the problem started? maybe try uninstalling chrome and reinstall it.


----------



## uly (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Windows 7 keeps muting Chrome*

Ah oops. Found it. The Chrome Toolbox was set to "mute mode". I had the button hidden so couldn't see it, and I must have accidentally pressed the Alt-W hotkey to toggle this function. Actually, I didn't even know there was such a function at all!

It's strange that it still worked even in incognito mode, though.

Anyway, problem solved! Thanks for your response all the same!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

glad you figured it out


----------

